# mk4 golf: shift knob/boot



## TheBoss18T (May 19, 2010)

how do you properly remove the shift knob and boot on a mk4 golf 1.8t??? i'd like to change it but i dont want to ruin the one thats on there... Any one know???


----------



## JCWolf1.8T (Mar 12, 2004)

TheBoss18T said:


> how do you properly remove the shift knob and boot on a mk4 golf 1.8t??? i'd like to change it but i dont want to ruin the one thats on there... Any one know???


It's really simple. Push and pry up on either the front or back side of it and then lift up.


----------



## kirkkc (Jun 3, 2010)

The search bar is your friend. dont be afraid of it. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...arty-shift-knobs)&highlight=remove+shift+knob


----------

